# Khorne Chosen. (or a D&D Tiefling)



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy.

When I was running a D&D campaign for friends, we took an interesting turn. Monstrous characters only. The most 'standard' they could play were dwarves.

I drew up a quick sketch with water colors for each players char. as a 'thanks for playing'. 
Here's one that could EASILY be (and inspired by) Khorne Chosen.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pic. It remind a bit of a Runequest Broo with some armour on.

Yeap could also be a Khorne champion.


----------

